# What's the diff.?



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

Hey, this is probably going to make me look stupid somehow, but I don't care. I want to know.
What are the differences between the Skyline and a 300ZX TT? For the life of me, I can't figure it out. I love the 300ZX (1990-1996 body style) and somehow it seems like on this forum it gets treated like the red headed step child. No one on here seems to completely dislike the 300ZX, but the Skyline is made out to be THE Holy Grail of Nissandom. How much better is this car, really?


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Sounds like you know a lil about the ZX, so I wont waste space talking about it.
Skyline - 
2.6L TT L6
AWD
HICAS(?) like the ZX
Capable of around 1000hp
Tons of techno gadgets to help performance
And the list goes on. Do a google search, I am sure you will come up with a lot of good info.


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

So the 300ZX TT has a larger engine (3.0 V6 vs. 2.6) but not as much aftermarket techno stuff to help performance... Does this mean that a stock 300ZX TT would be better than a stock Skyline, and people on here go for the Skyline more than the ZX because it's easier to modify and can handle more horsepower? I'm gonna go google, but last time I searched before I asked on here, I didn't find much.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Yes the the ZX has more displacement, but the GTR has more hp(unless you belive in the JDM "Voluntary" HP limit.) Traditionaly inline motors are more torquey than "V" motors.
When I said techno stuff I didnt mean aftermarket, its stock.
The ZX will not out perform the GTR stock vs. stock.
Also check out this: www.motorex.net They have pics,specs, and info there.
There is a reason why the GTR is consider one of the top(THE top, maybe) JDM supercars. From what I have been told(heard) the ZX cant touch it.


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Agreed. The Skyline is the most dominant Nissan available period, each model becoming more and more sophisticated (R32s, 33s, 34s, etc). The ZXTT is also a very sweet car, and capable of tremendous power when modded correctly. But why mod a 3.0L V6 when you can play with a 2.6L I-6!?!  What do modern M3s (E30s, 36s, 46s), Supras, and Skylines have in common? Inline 6s.


----------



## ihateloops (Jun 23, 2002)

sentra94xe said:


> *What do modern M3s (E30s, 36s, 46s), Supras, and Skylines have in common? Inline 6s.  *


actually, the e30 m3 had a 2.3L I4.


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

ihateloops said:


> *actually, the e30 m3 had a 2.3L I4. *



Well crap on me! Dun learned sumptin' new.


----------



## terry dibler (Aug 28, 2002)

the skylines power is also underrated for tax purposes in japan all of their factory super cars have 276 hp but put on a dyno they have more the skylines hp is actually over 300 i also read a road test when the r34 came the test was a comparision between the r34 and the nsx type s i think the nsx could keep up on the straights but was blown away in the corners.also when the last gen 300zx came out road and track said"it would pass everything but a gas station"


----------

